# IUI



## Sparkle123 (Jul 11, 2010)

Hi Everyone, 

I'm new to FF and just trying to find my way around. Hope I'm doing this right!  

My DH and I are on our second round of IUI after the first on was unsuccessful. We have been TTC for three years now and after taking clomid for 6 months at the end/beg of 08-09 and having a very early miscarriage we have now turned to IUI. We are riding this emotional rollercoaster and although my DH is very supportive I just wanted to chance to speak to other 'ladies' in my situation. 

xx


----------



## Mina-Moo (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi Sparkle

yes you're in the right place, I know I've found FF so supportive through all my treatments.  You may also want to post on the IUI treatment part (not sure what number we are on but its the first one in the list). 

Like you my DH is really understanding and supportive, but sometimes there are things that I need to say or talk about that he just wouldn't get.  I've also found it helpful to speak to women that are going through the emotional and physical journey.

Good luck with the treatment and I will  that this time we will both be lucky.  As you will see from my signature my journey has been a little different as I've had 3 IVF treatments before trying IUI.

Take care and good luck.
Moo.x


----------



## Sparkle123 (Jul 11, 2010)

Hi Mina-Moo, 

Thanks for replying so quickly. Im still trying to get my head around the site. Do you have to keep checking the threads that you have posted on or does that show up in your profile? Sorry for asking 'admin' questions!

So you have also started IUI?
Where are you up to in the cycle? I will also  for us both x


----------



## Mina-Moo (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi Sparkle

I'm not very good on how this site works to be honest, so I just check the thread and try to keep up to date on what is happening. 

Also you can send people personal messages by going into "my messages" next to profile.

as for treatment I had my baseline scan today but as AF is just spotting I can't start injections until AF has fully arrived hopefully it will be here tomorrow and I can inject from Wednesday.

Where are you with yours?

Sorry I'm not much help on the technical workings of the site  .

Moo. x


----------



## Sparkle123 (Jul 11, 2010)

Hi Moo, 

Thanks for helping me out! 

I started first IUI cycle in May and unfortunately resulted in a BFN! Had a month off as I was going on holiday. Started 2nd IUI at end of June and now at the waiting stage!!! AF due at end of this week so fingers are tightly crossed for BFP and no AF!!!!

Hopefully you can start your injections on Wed, fingers crossed for you x


----------

